# any news from USC-TISCH!



## saintman (Feb 1, 2011)

for all of us who are waiting eagerly for something positive to happen ..


----------



## saintman (Feb 4, 2011)

any idea when USC starts calling for interview!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 7, 2011)

I just missed a call from USC!  They're calling back this afternoon for my interview!  Looks like interviews are starting now! Good luck!


----------



## saintman (Feb 7, 2011)

I remember seeing your writing. You truly deserve it mate. Best wishes!

 By the way you applied for Film/Tv production, nah?


----------



## saintman (Feb 7, 2011)

It's official now; I aint breathing for the next week or so!


----------



## Mirpanda (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks Saintman!  Yeah, I applied for Film/TV Production.  Good luck to you!  Hope you will be hearing from them soon!


----------



## itsmazhar (Feb 7, 2011)

Can i see your writing too? you can send me to mazhar.mohd@gmail.com


----------

